# Teicherweiterung



## Cooki76 (21. Sep. 2013)

Hallöchen...

Möchte nun auchmal meinen kleinen Teich vorstellen und gleichzeitig die Planung zur Erweiterung.Der jetzige Teich ist max 70cm tief und hauptsächlich deshalb wollen wir ihn vergrößern. Ich habe erstmal einen Schlauch ausgelegt damit man sich die Vergrößerung vorstellen kann. Rechts vom Schlach soll eine neue Terasse entstehen damit man so fast mitten drinn ist im Teichleben 
Einen Filter habe ich neu gebaut das der alte viel zu klein war. Nun hat der Filter ein Volumen von 550L. Die neue Pumpe habe ich immo gedrosselt sonst wälzt sie den Teich 2mal um pro Stunde um  
Geplahnt haben wir eine Tiefe von 1,50-1,70m. Links um den Teich soll eine Sumpfzone entstehen damit auch hinterm Wasser tolle Pflanzen wachsen ...
Eine erste Frage hät ich auch schon...Macht es Sinn jetzt noch anzufangen? Also ausgraben und alles fertig bis Folie drinn ist und so überwintern lassen damit man im Frühjahr gleich pflanzen kann?


----------



## Zacky (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo.

Ich denke, es macht jetzt keinen Sinn mehr, den Teich auszuheben und alles bis auf Pflanzen fertig zu stellen, denn Du musst ja deinen Teichbesatz irgendwie über den Winter bringen. Wenn Du den Besatz natürlich in der Garage, Keller oder sonst wo im Haus überwintern lassen kannst, dann schon. Ich denke jedoch, dass es bis zum Herbst/Winter fast nicht mehr zu schaffen ist, den Teich komplett fertig zu bekommen, denn irgendwas ist immer.

Wenn Du noch weitere Informationen brauchst, könntest Du diese alle im Winter stellen und dann aktuell bei Bau berücksichtigen, wenn nicht, stelle uns doch mal bitte dein Filterkonzept und den dazu gehörigen Filter vor.


----------



## Cooki76 (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Es handelt sich bei dem Filter um einen selbst gebauten Tonnenfilter...Erste Tonne mit Bürsten,2te Tonne mit T-Filtermatten 10ppi und 20ppi. 3te Tonne mit Lavasteinen 2-3cm und Filtermatten mit 30ppi.
Das Wasser läuft von unten nach oben durch das Filtermaterial.Den Filter kann man halt super erweitern ohne Unsummen an Geld investieren zu müssen.
Für die Teicherweiterung dachte ich an einen Schwerkraftfilter...was würdet ihr sagen?
Es sollen auf keinen Fall Kois in den Teich sondern eher heimische Fische. __ Zwergwels ist auch schon drinn und fühlt sich puddel wohl .
Achso wegen dem Überwintern der Fische...Die haben den letzten Winter auch super überlebt dank Eisfreihalter und __ Wasserpest


----------



## Michael H (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo
Warum nicht anfangen , wenn das Wetter weiter hin so bleibt kannste doch schon anfangen mit Buddeln . 
Lässte halt einen halben Meter Grund zum Teich hin stehn damit deine Fische  in aller ruhe Überwintern können . Was du dieses Jahr noch schaffst haste im nächsten Jahr weniger , Bis wieder alles eingefahren ist und und und vergehn ja ein Paar Wochen.


----------



## Cooki76 (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo...
So hier nochmal die Funktionsweise meines Filters als Skizze...Nur das meine Tonnen alle auf gleicher Höhe stehen und ich nur 3 Tonnen benutze im Moment.

Mfg


----------



## jolantha (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Cookie,
machst Du unten Ablasshähne zur besseren Reinigung ? :?


----------



## Cooki76 (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo...
Nein ich habe keine Ablasshähne dran da ich die Tonnen komplett im Erdreich versenke...Ich habe am Tonnenboden 20cm Zwischenraum zur Mulmablagerung und das kann ich mitm Schlammsauger absaugen...
Aber wenn ich so darüber nachdenke wäre das auch eine echte alternative zum säubern...da man ja eh mehr kaum Zeit hat


----------



## Cooki76 (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

So hab mal nachgemessen wie Groß der Anbau wird 
6mLänge und 3,0-4,0m Breite und 1,50-1,70m Tiefe...
Lohnt sich da ein Bodenablauf mit Skimmer kombiniert zum Schwerkraftfilter?
Wenn ich richtig rechne kommt die Erweiterung auf fast 15m³ ?


----------



## Cooki76 (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Nochmal ne Skizze zum Filter...Würde der so in etwa funktionieren?


----------



## meinereiner (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Cookie,

der würde so in etwa funktionieren.
Wobei es über diese Art von Filter bzw. über die Bestückung mit Filtermaterialien Diskussionen gibt. Also von wegen Bürsten und Matten.

Im Prinzip ist er so ähnlich aufgebaut wie meiner. Siehe hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/40477

Bei der ersten Kammer würde ich den Ablauf (in die zweite Kammer) so machen, dass er das Wasser aus der Mitte entnimmt.
Deine Schlammkammer würde ich einige zehn Zentimeter tiefer setzen, so dass das Wasser aus den Filterkammern besser (und schneller) ablaufen kann, wenn diese z.B. mal vollständig entleert werden sollen. Allerdings wäre dann der obere Rand dieser Tonne dann auch entsprechend tiefer als die normale Wasseroberfläche. 
Bei mir habe ich es zumindest so gemacht, und würde es nicht mehr anders machen.

In der zweiten Kammer Bürsten und Matten zusammen? Ich habe bei mir nur Bürsten, das mach das Reinigen denke ich einfacher. Als letzte Kammer eine Pumpenkammer? Ist natürlich schon viel Platzverbrauch, nur um eine Pumpe dort zu betreiben.
Dann schon eher in die zweite Kammer nur Bürste, und Matten eher noch in die Pumpenkammer. Und in die dritte Kammer Helix oder Kaldnes (belüftet).

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Cooki76 (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo...
In der 2ten Kammer meinte ich Bürsten oder Matte sry...Ich hab hier mal irgendwo gelesen wenn man nen Vorfilter nutzt dann sind die Bürsten wohl überflüssig dann kann man gleich auf Matten gehen?


----------



## Cooki76 (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo...
Bin grad am überlegen was ich als Vorfilter einsetzen soll...
Kann ich den hier auch in einen schwerkraftfilter vorschalten Compactsieve 2?
Eigentlich ist der ja für Druckanlagen...
Oder sollte ich mir eher nen Vortex zulegen und davor schalten?

Mfg


----------



## meinereiner (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Cooki,

ich weiß nicht ob du meinen Thread durchgelesen hast, aber hier noch mal in kurz:
Als Vorfilter gilt Vortex plus Bürstenfilter. Einen Vortex alleine würde ich nicht empfehlen. Da kommt noch zuviel Schmutz durch. Matten anstatt Bürste würde ich auch nicht empfehlen, da die Bürsten einfacher zu reinigen sind.
Wenn du Platz hast, für Vortex und Bürste, dann würde ich (und das habe ich ja auch) das vom Standpunkt der Energieeffizienz und der Robustheit gegen Störungen und Reinigungsaufwand den anderen Vorfiltern vorziehen. 

Wenn du wenig Platz zur Verfügung hast, dann kommen eher die anderen Vorfilter zum Zuge.
Also z.B. die Bogenspaltsiebe. Diese sind sehr kompakt, aber haben auch ihre Nachteile. Die Wassersäule die gepumpt werden muss, ist verglichen mit Vortex/Bürste um vieles höher. Er muss unter Umständen täglich entleert werden. Der Schwimmer (der bei Schwerkraftbetrieb) benötigt wird, kann eventuell blockieren. 

Dann gibt es noch Trommelfilter. Diese sind nicht ganz so kompakt wie die Bogenspaltsiebe aber kompakter als Vortex/Bürste. Sie sind allerdings nicht ganz billig und es ist eine ganze Menge Technik darin verbaut. Die liegen, glaub ich, auch nicht unter Teichniveau. Über die Lebensdauer oder sonstige Probleme, die es mit diesen geben kann, kann ich keine Aussage machen, da ich noch keinen betrieben habe.

Und dann gibt es auch noch die Sifi. Auch kompakter als Vortex/Bürste, aber auch ein gewisser technischer Aufwand der zum Betrieb notwendig ist.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Cooki76 (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Ok danke für die schnelle Antwort...
Platz hab ich genügend dann werd ich den Filter wie folgt bestücken...
1.Vortex...2.Bürsten....3.Matten grob...4.__ Hel-X bewegt...5.Matten fein...dann Pumpe

Wäre dat so ok?

Mfg


----------



## mitch (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hallo Cooki,



> ...dann Pumpe


 
hast du schon mal über einen Luftheber als Pumpe nachgedacht  - der würde weniger Strom verbrauchen. 

Noch bist du ja am planen 

z.B. mein 50er  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/40485

oder gleich zum Thema ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/189/


----------



## Cooki76 (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Danke für den Tipp...Strom kommt bei mir vom Himmel  und mit Batterie ist die Sonnenkraft sogar Nachts nutzbar ... Da kommts auf die 100W für ne Punpe nimmer an...Die verballer ich lieber selbst bevor ich die dem VNB fürn Lacherpreis fast schenke...
So nen Luftheber macht doch bestimmt auch gut Geräusche oder? Und da der Filter unmittelbar neben der zukünftigen terasse stehen wird sollte er schon sehr leise laufen...Möchte nur die Geräusche meiner zukünftige Oase hören können ...

Mfg


----------



## meinereiner (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Hi Cooki,

ob's jetzt die dritte Tonne mit den groben Matten braucht? Ich weiß nicht. Es ist sicherlich kein Fehler. 
Beim Vortex sagt man immer, dass der einen großen Durchmesser haben soll, damit das Wasser nicht zu schnell zirkuliert, und sich der Dreck leichter absetzen kann.
Allerdings hat mein Nachbar einen Vortex mit relativ kleinen Durchmesser, und der hat's glaub' ich auch getan.
Aber je mehr Platz bzw. Tonnen du einplanst, desto mehr bist du auf der sichereren Seite.

Und die Verbindungen zwischen den Tonnen nicht zu klein wählen. Also nix Schlauch oder so, sondern Rohre DN100. 

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Cooki76 (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Jup Danke....Hab vor mir ne Regentonnen mit 500L Inhalt zu kaufen und den Vortex selbst Basteln...Die Tonne hat 98cm Durchmesser das sollte doch funktionieren oder?

Mfg


----------



## Zacky (25. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Das einzige Geräusch was beim Luftheber wahrzunehmen sein wird, ist das Geräusch der Luftpumpe. Aber das Geräusch wirst Du eh' haben, da der Teich und das Helix belüftet werden sollte. Mit einem Luftheber brauchst Du halt keine zusätzliche Pumpe, da der Luftheber sowohl Wasser fördert, als auch das Wasser mit Sauerstoff anreichert und einen Abgang zum Helix sollte machbar sein - wenn die Pumpenleistung reicht.


----------



## Cooki76 (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

So...Werde mir wohl doch übern Winter Zeit lassen können um die Erweiterung fertig zu planen ...Evtl kann ich 150m² Land zu meinem Grundstück dazu kaufen ...Dann wird der Teich nach Süden hin vergrößert und zwar richtig 

Mfg


----------



## kagawa (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teicherweiterung*

Bei der ersten Kammer würde ich den Ablauf (in die zweite Kammer) so machen, dass er das Wasser aus der Mitte entnimmt.


----------

